# BMW Auto Lease Programs - April 2009



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

comohombre said:


> In order to receive the MF rates above from BMWFS, is a security deposit required or are these the starting MF rates?


Security deposit is required and these are the base or starting money factors.


----------



## johntchow (Jun 25, 2004)

bimmerfan4 said:


> I am getting quoted MF 0.0012 for 328i sedan, not 0.00175 as is stated in the original post. Did that change? Could someone shine some light on the difference?


i got the same quote of .0012 for the base MF on a 328i sedan. im going to do the 7 payments of MSD and get that dropped to .0007 with a 59% residual on 36 month, 12k miles. too good of a deal to pass up... not to mention the $1000 loyalty lease rebate

45800 msrp
42705 invoice
43005 cap cost

the strange thing was my sales guy quoted me .00175 last week on a 328i sedan, but when i talked to him today he just said it was .0012... i didnt question him. haha


----------



## kostyan5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Is .0012 MF for west coast only?


----------



## comohombre (Apr 13, 2009)

bimmerfan4, how are you getting the final MF of .0007? How much does each payment of MSD reduce the starting MF rate by?


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

comohombre said:


> bimmerfan4, how are you getting the final MF of .0007? How much does each payment of MSD reduce the starting MF rate by?


each MSD payment reduces the MF by 0.00007 for a max reduction of 0.00049.


----------



## kostyan5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Noone has any details on the .0012 MF mentioned above?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I confirmed what we quoted on our end. I assume it is regional to that area.


----------



## phpb11 (Mar 11, 2009)

I ordered my 328i coupe March 14 and will be expecting the car hopefully by mid May. I believe I locked in the March rate. But now looking at the new lease rates, I noticed the base rate dropped from 0.0018 in March to 0.0015 in April. I already negotiated a price and signed an order form but haven't signed the lease contract until the car actually gets here. I'm hoping that May's rate will be either the same or lower than April***8217;s (but highly unlikely). If it does stay at 0.0015, is it still possible to tell the dealer to reduce my monthly payment when I go to pick up the car? If so, what's the best way to approach them? I feel my CA is a bit incompetent and I'm skeptical that they won't budge on the price any further.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

phpb11 said:


> I ordered my 328i coupe March 14 and will be expecting the car hopefully by mid May. I believe I locked in the March rate. But now looking at the new lease rates, I noticed the base rate dropped from 0.0018 in March to 0.0015 in April. I already negotiated a price and signed an order form but haven't signed the lease contract until the car actually gets here. I'm hoping that May's rate will be either the same or lower than April's (but highly unlikely). If it does stay at 0.0015, is it still possible to tell the dealer to reduce my monthly payment when I go to pick up the car? If so, what's the best way to approach them? I feel my CA is a bit incompetent and I'm skeptical that they won't budge on the price any further.


.0015 or .0018 is not a big enough difference to be worried about.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

LeaseCompare said:


> *2009 BMW 750i *
> 24 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
> ...


I'm not sure where you got these rates for the 7 Series, but the lease rates for the new 7 are regional and credit tiered standard rates and have no market rate support like you've mentioned. Please advise because I've had many 7 Series clients take this as gospel.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> I'm not sure where you got these rates for the 7 Series, but the lease rates for the new 7 are regional and credit tiered standard rates and have no market rate support like you've mentioned. Please advise because I've had many 7 Series clients take this as gospel.


Hmmm ... OK, let me verify tomorrow (Wed) and re-post.


----------



## phpb11 (Mar 11, 2009)

LeaseCompare said:


> .0015 or .0018 is not a big enough difference to be worried about.


Really? because when I lower the base rate in my calculation, it shows my monthly payments decreasing by $19. That's $684 for the term of the lease.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

phpb11 said:


> Really? because when I lower the base rate in my calculation, it shows my monthly payments decreasing by $19. That's $684 for the term of the lease.


Yeah, actually you're right, sorry. Depends on the purchase price but the difference would be about a 2% of the cap cost.


----------



## phpb11 (Mar 11, 2009)

LeaseCompare said:


> Yeah, actually you're right, sorry. Depends on the purchase price but the difference would be about a 2% of the cap cost.


ok so that being said, would the dealership be willing to lower my monthly payments? What's the best way to approach them because like I said before I have a feeling they're not going to budge on the price. Or worse, say they'll lower my base rate and inflate the purchase price. Can they do that even though we already agreed on a purchase price? Thanks.


----------



## srinivas1729 (Mar 6, 2009)

> each MSD payment reduces the MF by 0.00007 for a max reduction of 0.00049.


Can someone tell me what an MSD is?

I'm a newbie at all this and am looking at leasing a new 328i too. I'm going to the dealer tomorrow. Hope I can get the .0012 rate for starters


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

srinivas1729 said:


> Can someone tell me what an MSD is?


MSD = Multiple Security Deposits


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

phpb11 said:


> ok so that being said, would the dealership be willing to lower my monthly payments? What's the best way to approach them because like I said before I have a feeling they're not going to budge on the price. Or worse, say they'll lower my base rate and inflate the purchase price. Can they do that even though we already agreed on a purchase price? Thanks.


I would be happy to put together an offer on the vehicle price and lease offer if you are interested. Just PM me the details of what you are looking for or email me.


----------



## directrpep (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 2007 335i Sedan on a 36 month lease. I was at the dealership the other day for a tire repair and the sale guy said that even though my lease isn't up, I can still get into a new 2009 car and SAVE money. 
Is this possible? And is it smart to do this?


----------



## DingDing (Jun 28, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> Hmmm ... OK, let me verify tomorrow (Wed) and re-post.


Did you verify the rate for the 7 Series?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

directrpep said:


> I have a 2007 335i Sedan on a 36 month lease. I was at the dealership the other day for a tire repair and the sale guy said that even though my lease isn't up, I can still get into a new 2009 car and SAVE money.
> Is this possible? And is it smart to do this?


How? I am in same situation!


----------

